# made a little somtn somtn



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

its me... im very happy with it and i just went STOP ! dont do anything else with it..


ps. about the face... i wanted it to be a cool pic but i was making a funny face on the org. pic so i did this



constructive critisism plz !


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol yeah, about the face, it totally ruins the pic. Itherwise, the idea is very nice.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

My first thought when seeing this was...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You know what you can do, actually, is to just make that missing part of the face black and blend it with the shadow.

God Im a genius.

Oh, and the shadows are on the wrong side


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

so u hated it plazz ? well only resonable thing to do now is to end it all ..... i mean first thing that happened when i woke up was that i curled under a blanket in front of the computer with some cowberryjuice. one cowberry got stuck in the straw as i tried to suck it in but it didnt matter cuz i knew plazz would make me feel better with his awsome critique. 
but no.... even the coscous with olives on the side ( those on toothpicks ) couldnt shield me from the message that was all to clear " YOU SUCK !!! "


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ahh, now don't say that, you know I love you!


----------

